# Guess Lake/ Yellow River



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Went out last night for a couple hours and the river was high and so was the moon. I've been having some trouble with my boat so we just stayed in guess lake. It was pretty uneventful but the last hook we got up to had a nice flathead on it. He passed up the fish and went for the chicken liver. Gonna be tasty


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cat. I saw your crappie if you dont mind me asking was that from yellow river?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea it was from last year though. I just happened to see that picture on my computer. lol. I don't fish for crappie, but there is a spot that I've caught a few of them


----------

